

Rocketbin – Flask Pastebin clone - coppolaemilio
http://rocketb.in/

======
thinkxl
Just to clarify, this is a very early project, and it needs a lot of work,
this is some of the stuff that is in my TODO list:

\- Responsive Web Design

\- User management (login/register/etc)

\- Expiration time

\- Documentation on how to run your own instance of Rocketb.in

\- Use [https://mongolab.com/](https://mongolab.com/) for DB

That is what I have in my mind right now.

------
dozzie
MongoDB for a pastebin? Really? Why not Hadoop?

And you may want to remove *.pyc files from repository. You wouldn't want
somebody to think you can't use git and Python properly, would you?

~~~
thinkxl
Rocketbin author here, this is my first Python and Flask project, so probably
you will see a lot of stuff that is not a "good practice".

I only have experience in MongoDB that is why I'm using it, probably in the
future I can use something better.

I have a common `.gitignore` file for all my projects, since I am a front-end
developer I never had the need to ignore *.pyc files, because I never used it
before

Also I really don't care what people think about me :)

Sorry if I sound like a dick but is true, that is my first project with a
"back-end" so it won't be something amazing (yet) I'm still working on it.

~~~
dozzie
> I only have experience in MongoDB that is why I'm using it, probably in the
> future I can use something better.

It's a snippet paste application. Why use database at all? Mere flat files
would be just enough. Or even SQLite, if you happen to really need data
processing (although I fail to see what for in such application).

~~~
mjhea0
SQLite would suffice. Although I see no reason to change now.

~~~
thinkxl
You are right, it won't change, if someone want to use SQLite or another
option (even Redis) they can fork it, this is an app for learning purposes.

